# Logiciels > Solutions d'entreprise > Business Intelligence > SAP Crystal Reports >  Rendre une image (emplacement) dynamique Crystal report 2008

## tarekos

bonjour..
j'ai un tat cre avec Crystal report 2008.
j'ai des images ou l'emplacement est dynamique.
j'ai cres une image fixe, et dasn la formule emplacement j'ai ajouter une adresse URL de ce type:
"http://serverWebEq/LectureBitmap.ashx?Type=NVV&Code=4123"
le probleme c'est que cette adresse depend du type et du code qui sont des elements de ma table.
comment rendre cette adresse dynamque de ce type
"http://server/WebEq/LectureBitmap.ashx?Type=Code_Type&Code=*Cod_Image*"
telque :
*Code_Type*&Code=*Cod_Image* sont les champs de ma table.
y  t'il une option de + ou & , je ne sais pas j'arrive pas  trouver.
merci

----------


## schaolin

Salut !

Il te suffit de crer une nouvelle formule (exemple URLimage)
Cette formule aura pour valeur :
"http://192.168.1.2/PROGILYS/Oracle/Calfitec/WebEq/LectureBitmap.ashx?Type="+Code_Type+"&Code="+Cod_Image
Dans les proprits de mise de l'image que tu as insre dans ton rapport tu cre une nouvelle formule dans l'onglet image-> emplacement du. Cette formule aura pour valeur URLImage.
Ca devrait marcher.
 ::bug::

----------


## tarekos

> Salut !
> 
> Il te suffit de crer une nouvelle formule (exemple URLimage)
> Cette formule aura pour valeur :
> "http://server/LectureBitmap.ashx?Type="+Code_Type+"&Code="+Cod_Image
> Dans les proprits de mise de l'image que tu as insre dans ton rapport tu cre une nouvelle formule dans l'onglet image-> emplacement du. Cette formule aura pour valeur URLImage.
> Ca devrait marcher.


je vous remercie a marche bien, mais j'ai un probleme y  certaine donnes qui n'ont pas d'image dans ma base.
alors comment je vai faire pour ce cas, sachant que j'ai proced pour l'affichage des images comme suit :
j'ai inser une image fixe dans mon raport ( partir de mon disque), et j'ai fais cette formule, mais pour les donnes qui n'ont pas d'image, avec ce cas il vas m'afficher l'image de dpart qui l'image fixe que j'ai choisi au dbut, comment faire pour qu'il n'affiche aucune image dans le cas ou cette donnes n'as pas d'image.
merci

----------


## schaolin

essaie avec la fonction supprimer de l'objet OLE en ajoutant une formule mais je ne connais pas ce qu'il faut lui renvoyer (type boolen ou autre). Un case ou un If devrait faire l'affaire.

----------


## tarekos

> essaie avec la fonction supprimer de l'objet OLE en ajoutant une formule mais je ne connais pas ce qu'il faut lui renvoyer (type boolen ou autre). Un case ou un If devrait faire l'affaire.


c'est effictivement ce que j'avais fais..
j'ai fais un test IF pour un champs lorsqu'il est nul et a marhce bien.
Merci pour votre reponse et votre aide.

----------


## tarekos

> Salut !
> 
> Il te suffit de crer une nouvelle formule (exemple URLimage)
> Cette formule aura pour valeur :
> "http://server/Calfitec/WebEq/LectureBitmap.ashx?Type="+Code_Type+"&Code="+Cod_Image
> Dans les proprits de mise de l'image que tu as insre dans ton rapport tu cre une nouvelle formule dans l'onglet image-> emplacement du. Cette formule aura pour valeur URLImage.
> Ca devrait marcher.

----------

